# Buy or build a bait tank??



## blood on the ground (Nov 18, 2010)

I need a bait tank and was thinking of building one myself to save a little cash. Anyone ever built one before? If so I would love some advice.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Nov 18, 2010)

blood on the ground said:


> I need a bait tank and was thinking of building one myself to save a little cash. Anyone ever built one before? If so I would love some advice.



I got a home made one that was bought from Noodle on this website.  It works just as good as the manufactured ones but is not as pretty.  Also google building a bait tank and there is a ton of info on it.


----------



## Msteele (Nov 18, 2010)

*I have some cheap.*

I have some 50 gallon white plastic barrels that I make them from.  I can build you one for $100 - the pump or you can come and pick up a barrel for $20 to build your own. You can look at mine to see how they are made.


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 18, 2010)

> I have some 50 gallon white plastic barrels that I make them from. I can build you one for $100 - the pump or you can come and pick up a barrel for $20 to build your own. You can look at mine to see how they are made.



Are you the Mike that sold me one of the barrels a few years ago?


----------



## Msteele (Nov 18, 2010)

It would be BB1.  You picked it up at Red Top.  Did you get the 50 gallon or the 30?  I can get the smaller ones for a smaller boat.


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 18, 2010)

Msteele said:


> It would be BB1.  You picked it up at Red Top.  Did you get the 50 gallon or the 30?  I can get the smaller ones for a smaller boat.



I got the 30.  I know at one point you messaged me on seeinstripes.com asking for pictures of the completed tank, but when I completed it, I couldn't find you on that site.


----------



## Msteele (Nov 18, 2010)

Here are a few pictures of the smaller one I'm using now.


----------



## Msteele (Nov 18, 2010)

bassboy1 said:


> I got the 30.  I know at one point you messaged me on seeinstripes.com asking for pictures of the completed tank, but when I completed it, I couldn't find you on that site.



The guy who runs the site started charging people to be a member and I refused to pay and I was removed.


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 18, 2010)

I was a little annoyed that he charged for the site (there are better ways to fund a site like that), but at the end of the day, there is enough good info on there, especially to someone like me, with very little river experience, that it was worth 12 bucks a year.  

Anyway, here are some pics of what I did with mine.

Once I cut the top open, since I went 90 degrees to the seam (to eliminate the bungs), the top was too floppy, so I stiffened it up with a piece of angle out of the scrap bin.  The hinge is one that I pulled out of a boat a few years back, used for something else for awhile, and then installed on this (hence all the holes).







The pump is an old livewell pump I pulled out of a boat.  I was later told that these pumps are nonsubmersible, so I figured I'd replace it with another one from the random shelf of junk I've pulled out of boats I've worked on when it dies.  So far, it hasn't had a problem being underwater.  





Rubbermaid tub with bonded polyester.





Worked fine for me the handful of times I used it this summer.  If these barrels are an ongoing thing, I may get another one from you next year, as when I build my jetboat, I'm wanting a to use a different design.  I had some screen on my pump, which kept getting clogged.  I want to put the filter before the pump, instead of after it.


----------



## Msteele (Nov 18, 2010)

I want to get an older jet ski motor/pump and put it in my 12' jon boat.  Maybe this winter I may tackle it.


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 18, 2010)

Msteele said:


> I want to get an older jet ski motor/pump and put it in my 12' jon boat.  Maybe this winter I may tackle it.



That's precisely what I'm doing.  I ended up with a good condition Rotax 650cc (70hp) engine out of a '93 Seadoo for free, and then some spare parts (spare pump, nozzle, etc. - things that are likely to be destroyed by a rock) also for free through another deal, and plan on putting them in a 1448 (possibly homebuilt), complete with UHMW on the bottom.  I a small business on the side doing aluminum fabrication/TIG welding, so the only limitation right now is time, as I have the shop setup to do all the rest.


----------



## Robert Eidson (Nov 30, 2010)

bassboy1 said:


> I was a little annoyed that he charged for the site (there are better ways to fund a site like that), but at the end of the day, there is enough good info on there, especially to someone like me, with very little river experience, that it was worth 12 bucks a year.
> 
> Anyway, here are some pics of what I did with mine.
> 
> ...




You have always amaze me with your skills ..... The angle iron is a great ideal.... Nice tank.....


----------



## ILLMAN (Dec 1, 2010)

*bait tank*

just got mine built,i know its wrong color but i fish winter time.cost me 37.00


----------



## Robert Eidson (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice job Illman...Color want be and issue with a tank that is only holding bait for 1-2 days. The only time color comes into play is when your trying to hold bait for weeks at a time. And I really don't believe it matter that much then. When I get a minute I will post some pictures of my home tank. Welding tanks included.......


----------



## Troutman3000 (Dec 1, 2010)

I think its best to have a spray bar and an infuser that draws air and puts it directly into into the water.  I was able to keep 3 dozen herring alive in the dead heat of summer with that setup.  But, if you only fishing in the winter then you wont need as much oxygen and a spray bar should do ok.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Dec 1, 2010)

What kind of tank is that Illman?  I need something that is a little more slender and tall.  My 55 gallon drum is rather wide and it takes up a lot of space.


----------



## ILLMAN (Dec 1, 2010)

*tank*

its a everlast kicking bag base.finally using it for something.its about 20 gallons or more.i have a white drum im going to cut down and make one out of also,but like you said they are bulky in the boat.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2010)

illman....team led is about tagged out in the deer woods, i think you and i should consider fishing until the turkeys start talkin...LOL
I just about have my tank complete the one thing i do need is a hinge for the lid


----------



## kingfish (Dec 2, 2010)

I've never tried to keep freshwater bait alive but one of the things I've learned from many years of saltwater live bait, is that the pump on the transom exterior plumbed into the very bottom of the well, circulates and pushes the the water out the best.  No foam, no scales and very clean water.  I've done this on 2 Carolina Skiffs and an old 20 Mako with really good results.  I've always had really good luck with the Rule 50 pumps.   

Kingfish


----------



## jicard3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice tanks. I built one a while back also. I cool mine in the summer with frozen 20oz coke bottles filled with water. It works just fine for my needs. I recently drilled some small holes in the pvc going to the filter so that I get some circular current in the tank. That seemed to make the shad "happier"

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=545407&highlight=


----------



## Msteele (Dec 2, 2010)

ILLMAN said:


> just got mine built,i know its wrong color but i fish winter time.cost me 37.00



Jeremy,  I can bring one to the Christmas party(if we both show up) if you want to look at mine.  If I where you I would atleast drill all of your holes on one side of the pvc.  Point the pvc in a favorable direction for the shad to swim in a circle so they won't beat themselves up to bad.  Counter-clockwise is the best.  Later, Mike


----------



## Troutman3000 (Dec 2, 2010)

Msteele - what is the logic behind it being counter clockwise?


----------



## Msteele (Dec 2, 2010)

Robert Eidson said:


> Nice job Illman...Color want be and issue with a tank that is only holding bait for 1-2 days. The only time color comes into play is when your trying to hold bait for weeks at a time. And I really don't believe it matter that much then. When I get a minute I will post some pictures of my home tank. Welding tanks included.......



I wouldn't mine seeing your home tank Capt. Rob.  Thanks


----------



## ILLMAN (Dec 3, 2010)

*tank*

mike bring one of yours next weekend for me to look at cause im plan on building another.the party is at 5:00,you going fishing first?


----------



## Msteele (Dec 3, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> Msteele - what is the logic behind it being counter clockwise?



We are in the Northern hemisphere.  Low pressure systems rotate this way.  Ever wonder why the water in your toilet always swirls in the same direction.  It just seems more natural I guess.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Dec 3, 2010)

That makes sense....Ill keep that in mind for my next tank.


----------



## Robert Eidson (Dec 5, 2010)

Msteele said:


> I wouldn't mine seeing your home tank Capt. Rob.  Thanks




Stop by the house anytime Mike. I don't think you and I live far from each other.......


----------



## russell dobbs (Dec 5, 2010)

I have one I built years ago and I made it go in circles and one that just put water back in the tank. I do like the circular current better,seems to keep the shad together in one direction and it has worked well for me.I was told years ago by someone to have them go in circles so I did.I guess it keeps them from running in to each other. It is made out of a round cooler you see in the stores holding drinks as you walk in, thick insulated,works perfect.I have one like Mike builds too with pvc instead of bucket it has pvc to circulate water.    Russell


----------



## Noodle (Dec 5, 2010)

We are in the Northern hemisphere. Low pressure systems rotate this way. Ever wonder why the water in your toilet always swirls in the same direction. It just seems more natural I guess. 


  Ok, now I am going to have to go waste some water and flush the john. I guess baitfish are like Nascar drivers. All left turns and run in a pack.


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Dec 5, 2010)

Thought i would add these for you guys to see. Pics of my Home tank. Same basic design just on a larger scale.

6.5 foot diameter tank about 44 inches tall.






55 gal. drum for the filter housing and a small hot tub pump with a low pres. pump housing so it keeps the current to 1 mph in the tank.





out of the filter and pump and back to the tank.





The filter is gravity fed then the water gets sucked out by the pump.





Plastic clamp on lid with a bunch of holes makes for the filter media holder.





water pours out of the pipe and over the filter so no nasty water goes to the pump.





A long pvc intake tube with a few dozen holes and a shower drain on the end for keeping the fish out of the filter.





happy residents





Oxygen come from a home health oxygen generator.





Can keep a few hundred trout or a hundred shad  no problem.


----------



## Robert Eidson (Dec 5, 2010)

Lake_and_stream said:


> Thought i would add these for you guys to see. Pics of my Home tank. Same basic design just on a larger scale.
> 
> 6.5 foot diameter tank about 44 inches tall.
> 
> ...




Identical to my first set up. About the only difference in my new tank is I did away the the Oxygen machine. And added welding tanks with H2O stones ( $70 a piece ) to my new tank. The oxygen machine will not push air threw these stones..


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Dec 5, 2010)

if you get the ceramic/glass stones and add a simple check valve it will fix that


----------



## Robert Eidson (Dec 5, 2010)

Lake_and_stream said:


> if you get the ceramic/glass stones and add a simple check valve it will fix that



I think I will stick with the welding tanks.... If the power goes out the tanks will keep the bait alive until the power comes back on......


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Dec 6, 2010)

ohhhh , lots of power outages down there?


----------



## Robert Eidson (Dec 6, 2010)

Lake_and_stream said:


> ohhhh , lots of power outages down there?




It only takes one and then you will know what I am talking about. Two years ago I lost 400 Shad due to a thunderstorm outage. Anyway nice tank....


----------



## Msteele (Dec 6, 2010)

*Power Outage Solution(Best of both worlds)*

Just a thought.  

Normally open air valve solenoid operated(120v) - run your welding tank line through this valve.  While using the air machine if power loss happens the machine cuts off, the solenoid power is removed, and the air is supplied by the welding tanks through the valve.  The welding tanks would be a back-up.  Like I said, "Just a thought".


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Dec 7, 2010)

That is a great idea.  Combined with a check valve system that would be flawless


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Dec 8, 2010)

Lake and stream, what do you use for your filter media in the 55 gal. drum?


----------



## j_seph (Dec 8, 2010)

how many 10-14 inch gizzard shad have ya'll kept in those homeade bait  tanks at a time and do they get red noses?


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Dec 8, 2010)

Filter media is a layer of black commercial grade filter media , then a layer of blue filter material. Got them from a pond supply place ,. then there is a 4" layer of carbon . Topped of with the cheapest poly fill i can find. Usually about 10" of poly. That stuff turns into the nastiest stuff after a fresh load of nasty gizzards.

I have kept 30 big 10+ inch shad in there for a freakin month just saving them for the right time. But i keep 200-400 5-8 in in there all the time.

Found this U2 bait additive that works really well with the shad . No need to add salt and keeps them perky. Works well with the threads and alewife also.


----------



## ToonaTracker (Dec 9, 2010)

You are right, love the the U2 bait additive! It works really well with no salt needed but, if you buy bait or get some from a buddy who has them in salted water, you need to make sure you don't pour the water into your tank, you need to transfer them without the water or it will kill them. I learned the hard way.


----------



## centerc (Dec 12, 2010)

A laundry tub from walmart works too 8 dollars 30 gal i think


----------



## Msteele (Jun 17, 2014)

*500 gallon tank.*

I found a 500 gallon tank and decided to upgrade(150 gallon) and move it outside.  It gets hot in my garage during the summer.  It's cooler with the tank in some shade plus buried 1.5' in the ground.  I have a pool pump/sand filter coming soon.  Next I will be adding a roof.  Might fill up with some gizzards soon while I continue the build.


----------



## scottpriest (Jun 17, 2014)

Awesome tank builds on here!!!!


----------



## the HEED! (Jun 17, 2014)

built mine for 10 bucks from a 30 gallon soap barrell. Put a bilge about 3/4 of the way down the inside and ran a hose up through a diaper wipe box with net filters. Add some Shad crack or equivalent, or rock salt,ice, and peroxide and they will keep just fine. had mine for years, works good.


----------

